# Steam cleaner? How?



## tjclark92 (Feb 10, 2011)

Vax V-085 Compact Steam Cleaner: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

Any good?

Also, how would i steam clean the inside of the car? and people say the engine?

Just a rough guide please, never used a steam cleaner before


----------



## tjclark92 (Feb 10, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Can't really help you I'm afraid pal, but I'd be interested in any answers. My mum just bought one of these and I fully intend pinching it! 

Maybe some specifics would help:

Is it safe to blast carpet/leather point-blank with a direct burst of steam, or should you cover any attachment with a microfibre cloth?

If it is safe to steam surfaces directly, is there a recommended distance to keep the nozzle from the surface?

Does it help agitating APC/shampoo into carpets before steaming?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Good for getting into door shuts - mainly used on interiors where there is a lot of crap in the crevices - i.e little johnnys sticky sweets pushed down inside door pockets and inside door lines etc.

They got a million uses really - shuts etc spray normal with APC then steam.... - engine degreaser as per then steam.... - air vents, seat, mats etc...

most things can be steamed - just different heads and MF's required on some items - quite a lot of threads on DW already.

Certainly worthwhile to have in the amoury indeed & can cut down the working time of an interior a lot.

:O)


----------



## rorz_vts (Sep 8, 2010)

anyone else got any experience with one of these as i've also been thinking about getting one


----------



## tjclark92 (Feb 10, 2011)

I suppose ill have to wait until i get the machine to try it out  only thing is ive never used one before


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't bother, I've tried one and it's rubbish. 

Steam can be useful but this particular machine isn't very good.


----------



## john123 (Apr 11, 2011)

is it hmmm


----------



## robertn (Apr 20, 2010)

This thread covers it very well.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=154746

HTH


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

The Nimbus is an excellent machine and what i use on nearly all the interiors i do now, and a lot of the Engine bays and been using it on the exterior as well, very much a different concept to cleaning, but will give a deep cleans compaired to using a PW or a wet vac etc...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

This is the steamer I use.

Fantastic piece of kit - but only got the courage to use it on carpets & car mats so far!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I use a steamer on all the interior, carpets, leather, dash, switches, etc etc. and never had a problem.

The beauty is you dont need any chemicals whatsoever, no APC or anything.

The steam does the work. The steam is roughly 140c dry heat so will not damage electrics if fired in switches.

I keep the wand about 2 inches away and steam away, for awkward stains I fire the steam through a micro fibre cloth.

Can be used on door shuts, again no APC required, engines and removal of tar.

The beauty on interiors is it returns the dash back to the factory look, so no further dressings are required, as I hate dressings on interiors.

The other big benefit is, on a 2nd hand car it steralises the interior, did you know a steering wheel can carry Staph infection that only sterilisation can kill???


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

What steam cleaner would you guys recommend for under £100?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a Polti 2400 for cleaning the interiors of our cars and around the home. I tend to only use it with the upholstery brush head that comes as standard. 

The brush head is used uncovered for carpets/mats which are then wiped over afterwards with a waffleweave towel. 

On all other surfaces, I wrap a terry style m/f around the brush head to prevent damage to fabrics/plastics (the bristles are very stiff) and also pick up dirt as it cleans.
I also clean interior glass in this way but wipe afterwards with a waffleweave.

I wouldn't be without it now. Probably my favourite piece of detailing kit.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

_Using dry steam vapour _(interiors) -

http://www.autodetailingnetwork.com/detailing-procedures-and-techn/post/1454604


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> I use a steamer on all the interior, carpets, leather, dash, switches, etc etc. and never had a problem.
> 
> The beauty is you dont need any chemicals whatsoever, no APC or anything.
> 
> ...


Mirror Finish, what machine do you have. I've been looking for one and they run into thousands for a decent commercial one. I want one that can be supplied and maintained though so I'm not going to ship one in from Europe regardless of price and quality. If it breaks down, I'd be screwed in that situation.

PM me if you want? 
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

+1 for the Polti 2400.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Just dug my dusty Karcher steamer out of the back of the garage. Tried it a few years back on my boat, but was under impressed.
Now I know why, needs the mf cloth over the top.

Tried it today on one of our " bogging " vans and the interior came up a treat !

Air vents were a dream to clean. Gear stick gaitor a breeze. Foot pedals no problems.

I tried it on the external black rubbing strips, expecting Miracles, but it didn't make a lot of difference here.
Wonder if I needed to use an apc on these in tandem with steam ?


----------

